#  Medizinische Befunde übersetzen >   CT LWS, nativ >

## sandra441

Hallo,
habe einen CT-Befund und würde gerne wissen ob das sehr gefährlich ist, und /oder  operiert werden muss?
habe seit Monaten starke Schmerzen.  
Die BWS ist unauffällig, der Spinalkanal ist frei.
Im weiteren Verlauf regelrechte Darstellung der Bandscheiben der LWS, wobei nach kaudal eine geringe Protrusion zunimmt.
Massive Höhenminderung der 5. Lendenbandscheibe mit sequestirenden dorsalem Prolaps,
der rund 24 mm breit ist, knapp 8 mm tiefe und eine Längsausdehnung von 16 mm nach 16 mm sequestiert.
Knöcherner Sporn an der Hinterkante von S1. Irritation der rechten Nervenwurzel durch den Prolaps.
Ausreichend weiter Spinalkanal, die Recessus L5/S1 sind etwas eng.
Im Knochenfenster deutliche Skolerosierung der unteren Abschnitte von LWK 5 sowie S1 bei massiver Höhenminderung der 5. Bandscheibe mit Vakuumphänomen frontal. Knöcherne Spornbildung an S1 dorsal.  *Einzelbeurteilung * Größerer, nach kaudal sequestierender Prolaps der Bandscheiben L5/S1 mit Irritation der Nervenwurzel.
Massive Destruktion der Bandscheibe mit Vakuumphänomen, sonst sind sie unauffällig.  
-> bedanke mich im Voraus für jede hilfreiche Antwort und Erklärung :Smiley:

----------


## Christiane

Hallo Sandra 
Zwischen dem 5. Lendenwirbel und dem Kreuzbein befindet sich ein massiver Bandscheibenvorfall. Der auf dieser Höhe austretende rechte Spinalnerv gerät dadurch unter Druck und schmerzt. Der Rückenmarkkanal ist normal weit. Man erkennt im Gebiet auch knöcherne Umbauarbeiten.  
Auf jeden Fall musst du auf Schmerzmittel eingestellt werden. Läuft momentan irgendetwas an Therapie? Falls konservative Therapieversuche nicht helfen und/oder sich neurologische Ausfälle hinzukommen, muss operiert werden.  
Gruß Christiane

----------


## sandra441

Hallo Christiane,  
danke für die schnelle und aufschlussreiche Antwort habe dir eine P.N. geschickt. 
Grüße Sandra

----------


## Christiane

Hallo Sandra, 
habe deine PN soeben beantwortet, 
Gruß Christiane

----------

